# Transport needed for Bunker: FL to MO!!!!!!!!



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey everyone,
Now I know this forum has pulled together before for MANY reasons, and now we are calling all good people again! Bunker's mom needs help transporting Bunker from Melbourne, FL to St. Louis, MO.

His story is posted on these two threads for reference:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=42522
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=42596

Bunker needs a ride. He is traveling to St Louis to Dirks fund GRR where we will find him a furever home and help his condition. If anyone can help with this transport, we would greatly appreciate it. 

Dates and times are TBD, but I wanted to get the ball rolling and see if this is possible.

Maggies mom and I will travel from St. Louis, MO to Nashville, TN. Please help us fill the gap from Nashville, TN to Melbourne, FL. PM me, or post it here, with dates available and where you can drive to/from, as I will coordinate the details.

Let's make this happen for the Bunker-Man!!!

*Here's the route to date:*

*Melbourne, FL to Jacksonville, FL- Bunkers mom*

*Jacksonville, FL to Macon, GA - BeauShel*

*Macon, GA to Chattanooga, TN -jealous1*

*Chattanooga, TN to Nashville, TN - ????*

*Nashville, TN to St. Louis, MO - Maggies mom/AndyFarmer*


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I think we're too far north (Pittsburgh) to help out with the actual transport. We would donate $$ for gas/food if that would help. 

If so, PM me and we can set something up. I'm finally back on the Forum after a long hiatus--I'll check back at least once a day usually in the eves (if not more often) to see how the transport is going.

Good Luck!

SJ


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AtticusJordie said:


> I think we're too far north (Pittsburgh) to help out with the actual transport. We would donate $$ for gas/food if that would help.
> 
> If so, PM me and we can set something up. I'm finally back on the Forum after a long hiatus--I'll check back at least once a day usually in the eves (if not more often) to see how the transport is going.
> 
> ...


Hey ..How are you...I missed you posting.... glad your back!!!!!:wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> I think we're too far north (Pittsburgh) to help out with the actual transport. We would donate $$ for gas/food if that would help.
> 
> If so, PM me and we can set something up. I'm finally back on the Forum after a long hiatus--I'll check back at least once a day usually in the eves (if not more often) to see how the transport is going.
> 
> ...


 
Good to see you back on 



FL to MO should be a piece of cake, c'mon everyone, we can do it!!!


Do you have route mapped out yet?


----------



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

*Thanks all!*

Thanks for all your help! We will drive from Melbourne to Jacksonville or the Florida/Georgia border. Melbourne, Florida is about an hour away from Orlando on the east coast - just south of Cape Canaveral/Cocoa Beach.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Do you have route mapped out yet?


Well Mapquest tells me its a straight shot from St Louis to Melbourne LOL
For now we are looking for Jacksonville to Nashville


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think our snag is going to be ala.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

bunker's mom said:


> Thanks for all your help! We will drive from Melbourne to Jacksonville or the Florida/Georgia border. Melbourne, Florida is about an hour away from Orlando on the east coast - just south of Cape Canaveral/Cocoa Beach.


I know Melbourne from my travels to more space shuttle launches than I can count!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I think our snag is going to be ala.


Did someone mention Alabama?? Triplepines farm or Hooch/Mrs Hooch?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Did someone mention Alabama?? Triplepines farm or Hooch/Mrs Hooch?


Im thinking Hooch and Ms Hooch are out of the loop on this one..... Wish he was feeling well enough to pull it off...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yep me too. He'd/she'd love it!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Yep me too. He'd/she'd love it!


If he was able I would bring the BIG MAN to see him... throw up and all.....lol...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> I think we're too far north (Pittsburgh) to help out with the actual transport. We would donate $$ for gas/food if that would help.
> 
> If so, PM me and we can set something up. I'm finally back on the Forum after a long hiatus--I'll check back at least once a day usually in the eves (if not more often) to see how the transport is going.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys but I would feel weird accepting money, that's just me. Keep us in your thoughts, that's what counts.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I know I'm way out of the route , just wanted to wish you all good luck pulling this of. You guys are great.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Heidi36oh said:


> I know I'm way out of the route , just wanted to wish you all good luck pulling this of. You guys are great.


Thanks.... I know if you were on the route you would help out.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Thanks.... I know if you were on the route you would help out.....


I sure would. :wave:


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Depending on route, I could help out w/ an I-75 or I-16 route in GA (I work/live near Macon, pretty much in the middle of the State). T.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can drive Bunker from Jacksonville to Atlanta. I think the route thru Georgia to Tennessee is easiest. So we dont have to worry about Alabama unless someone from the Alabama Georgia border up near Atlanta can go up north. Just let me know what day and time and I can help. I just mapquested it and to go from Jax to Nashville it is 9 hrs, so I cant go that far, unless it is a weekday. If it was any other weekend but next weekend, I could make the full trip to play with my buddies Mary and Jill and spoil buster, but it is hubby's birthday on the 13th. 
Here is the google map for Atlanta to Nashville. Very straight shot and not to long.
http://maps.google.com/maps?sourcei...um=1&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=title
Take the ramp onto *I-75 N/I-85 N* Continue to follow I-75 N
Entering Tennessee







109 mi
5.Take exit *2* on the *left* to merge onto *I-24 W* toward *Nashville/Chattanooga* Passing through Georgia
Entering Tennessee







139 mi
6.Take exit *48* to merge onto *James Robertson Pkwy* toward *State Capitol*







0.8 mi

















Nashville, TN


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Carol - If you need, I can meet you in Macon and get Bunker at least to the Tennessee line, would just need a heads up so that I could take off from work. T.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> Carol - If you need, I can meet you in Macon and get Bunker at least to the Tennessee line, would just need a heads up so that I could take off from work. T.


 
I'll put you two down for Jax to Macon, Macon to Chattanooga? That's at the TN line, a nice town to meet in. Ok?

You know what? I know I guy who lives in Nashville, I think. I'll contact him to see if he can help....tune back soon......


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You guys are great!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Well this is a start ...maybe tomorrow a few more members will see this....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

From Macon to jealou1 where is that at? I never count me out there is a baCK SEAT IN MY TRUCK.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ROFL! That's what I was thinking!! Jealous1 is in Macon...we need to get them to TN!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You cant help Hooch because after I drop Bunker off with jealous1, I am heading over your way to say hello and give you a big hug. LOL But I will leave Bama at home so I dont have to tell him to keep his nose out of River and Laurels hiney. ROFL


----------



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

*Photos of Bunker*

I hope I did it. I attached photos taken of Bunker this morning.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful and I'm sooo sorry you have to say good-bye to him.


----------



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

*it is very difficult*

This is so hard on me. He is amazingly sweet and loving. I am having hard time with this. 


Again, thanks to all for your support and help. I wish that I could stay in our family.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

he is gorgeous. Hopefully the trainer/behaviorist can help him. 
You are brave to do this.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bunker is beautiful. I can imagine how this is breaking your heart. Much admiration and appreciation for all you're doing by putting his needs and well being first. Because of you, he'll have the best Bunker life possible. Many hugs and prayers for you and Bunker.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bunker's Mom*

Bunker's Mom

You are a very brave lady indeed and you are proving how much you love Bunker!! If anyone can turn Bunker around it's the ladies in MO!!
They are so loving, caring, and talented when it comes to dogs!!

Bunker is an extremely handsome boy!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Karen. I personally have zero training experience (LOL) but we'll put him good hands and hopefully rid the devils out of his head 

Ok, so we still need one more leg.

Anyone in TN that can do the Chattanooga to Nashville run?????? :crossfing


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Who is on GRF from Tennesee? Is there someone?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> You cant help Hooch because after I drop Bunker off with jealous1, I am heading over your way to say hello and give you a big hug. LOL But I will leave Bama at home so I dont have to tell him to keep his nose out of River and Laurels hiney. ROFL


Lucky you  and tell Bama that River and Laurel are FAMILY!!!! No noses allowed


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone on the GRF Map?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Already checked the map. Not really. Mary has family in Birmingham, AL, so that may be an option to get him from Macon to Birmingham, then Birmingham to Nashville. Just keeping our options open.

Whoops! Strike that, I did see two members up in the Nashville area. I'll see what MM says and then reach out to them.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Already checked the map. Not really. Mary has family in Birmingham, AL, so that may be an option to get him from Macon to Birmingham, then Birmingham to Nashville. Just keeping our options open.
> 
> Whoops! Strike that, I did see two members up in the Nashville area. I'll see what MM says and then reach out to them.


 
Have you tried contacting the TN rescues to see if they had any volunteers that could help with a transport?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Cin, no, didn't even think of that option. thanks! We'll keep that in mind!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I xaN DO A mACON TO bIRMINGHAM RUN


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I can go to either Chattanooga or Birmingham from Macon, it's about the same either way for me.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Cin, no, didn't even think of that option. thanks! We'll keep that in mind!


Jill, just let me know if you want me email them. I can't drive but I can email around for help


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Great Idea about the TN rescues.

I bet somebody from Gulf South Goldens might be able to help!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Cindy:
> 
> Great Idea about the TN rescues.
> 
> I bet somebody from Gulf South Goldens might be able to help!!


 
That's how I got Cassi thru the trouble spots  they, the rescues, were fantastic, as were the generous people on a couple forums


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

bumping this up


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Bunker's Mom,

What a brave and caring thing to do for your little Bunker! Dirk's fund you are the BEST! Can't wait to hear great updates on this little one. I need Dirk's snail mail address so I can send a donation for little bunker.


----------



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

*Good News! I Think... Please Read*

The breeder has called me. i cannot say much about the circumstances for which she has not returned my calls, but I feel she is being very helpful now and sincerely cares for bunker and all her dogs. She is taking bunker back - and will never put him down. She is equiped to have him and will have him worked with then find him the right home. Another puppy has been offered from another litter. Can there be another situation like I have now? 

Everyone who has helped me and Bunker on this site has been AMAZING! If you ever need help in Central Florida, you have a friend! I will have another Golden someday so any advice on how to pick one will be greatly appreciated! 

Again thank you, thank you, thank you! Please contact me if you need help down here! I cannot express my appreciation and gratitude for all you amazing people! I am proud to have met you! 

will keep all posted. Bunker will probably go to the breeder on Wednesday. This is so difficult for me, i love him so and he loves me! But it is the right thing to do.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad to hear the breeder is being responsible and will take care of Bunker. I hope she will let you know he does (if you want to know).

Personally, I would be worried about accepting another pup from the same breeder. Although a pup from a completely different breeding pair would probably not have the same problems. So maybe it would be ok. I'm glad she offered you another puppy, it's the right thing for her to do.


----------



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

*Will keep you posted*

Thanks all! I am concerned about taking another puppy from the breeder. Will not do it soon and think about it a lot. Also will bring an expert with me.

This is hurting us very deeply but we know we are doing the right thing. It still hurts, but...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is good that you are going to take an expert with you when meet with her and the puppies.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

bunker's mom said:


> Thanks all! I am concerned about taking another puppy from the breeder. Will not do it soon and think about it a lot. Also will bring an expert with me.
> 
> This is hurting us very deeply but we know we are doing the right thing. It still hurts, but...


 
((((((((((hugs))))))))))

and I hope you stick around on GRF


----------



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

*Yes I will*

I will stay active in GRF. One way or another i will have another Golden. Not sure if i am going to take the offer from the breeder about another puppy from other parents. Right now i am scared this can happen again. Could not go thru this again!

Thanks alls! Will keep you posted!

Carol


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Carol,
I was happy to hear yesterday that the breeder has agreed to take Bunker back and work with him. I certainly hope they keep their word on this one. As for your continued search for another pup, I wish you well  Can't wait to hear what you find!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bunker's Mom*

Bunker's Mom:

I am so very sorry to hear you went through such a difficult experience-I am sure you love Bunker and vice versa. I think the breeder should refund your money. Personally, I didn't get my Golden Retriever from a breeder, I went to Golden Opportunities Rescue in Illinois and we went to the lady's house that had foster dogs and we took our Samoyed who was 5 mos. old at the time.
Smooch, the Golden Ret. was 16 mos. and they chased one another around the yard, she bit at his neck and they are playing and playing-sort of roughly I thought. Smooch is now 9 years old and Snobear is 8 years old and they have loved one another from the very beginning. I wish you the same.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dear Carol*

Dear Carol:

I just googled Fear Aggression in Purebred Puppies and found this article-I hope this is not your breeder:

Breeder accused of falsely selling dogs as AKC purebreds
By DEMORRIS A. LEE
Published January 7, 2007


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ADVERTISEMENT 
A Clearwater woman is accused of getting top dollar for dogs she falsely claimed to be purebreds registered with the American Kennel Club.

Vilisity Dawn Stow, 28, has been charged with two counts of grand theft and four misdemeanors. She is accused of selling dogs that may not have been purebreds as advertised and selling dogs without the proper medical paperwork certifying a dog's health.

The charges are the result of a criminal investigation launched after nine complaints were made to Pinellas County's Department of Justice and Consumer Services.

Gary White, an assistant state attorney with the State Attorney's Office in Pinellas County, said Stow advertised the dogs in the St. Petersburg Times classifieds as registered with the American Kennel Club AKC.

"And these people bought and paid for dogs thinking they were AKC," White said. "It turns out, they were not."

The American Kennel Club is a nonprofit organization that maintains a purebred dog registry, sanctions dog events and promotes responsible dog ownership, according to the AKC Web site.

Stow, who was released from Pinellas County Jail on $10,000 bond, faces a maximum sentence of 10 years if convicted of the two felony charges.

White said Stow has sold hundreds of dogs and that there are still 25 open complaints under investigation.

"This is just the first group of charges," White said. "I would contemplate that there will likely be more criminal charges."

Stow's attorney, Roger Futerman, said his client is innocent and will be vindicated.

"We are looking forward to trial and I believe she will be acquitted of these charges," Futerman said. "She's accused of grand theft. She didn't steal anything. She didn't steal a penny."

The investigation was conducted between April 2005 and September 2006, according to court documents. 

It was discovered that on Feb. 15, 2004, Stow sold a Papillon puppy for $595 to Christie Pump. The dog was advertised as AKC certified. Pump purchased the dog, and was told by Stow the AKC papers would be sent later. The papers never came.

"Mrs. Pump stated that she would never have purchased the puppy in the first place had she known that it was not AKC registered," court documents said.

A similar scenario played out in November 2004 with Kim Perkins, who wanted a chihuahua. After seeing an ad in the Times, Perkins contacted Stow, who told her the chihuahua she was selling was an AKC-registered tiny tea cup chihuahua. The price would be $495, instead of the $395 advertised price.

"Stow told Ms. Perkins that she would provide the Certificate of Veterinary Inspection the following day, along with the AKC registration paperwork," court documents said. "Ms. Perkins has never received the AKC registration papers from Stow."

White used a subpoena to get classified advertisement records from the Times and Stow's account information from Bank of America. While advertising with the Times from December 2002 to June 2006, 11 separate debit account numbers were used with no less than 72 different names.

Records from Bank of America determined that all the debit card accounts were linked to one account in the names of Richard D. Stow and Vilisity D. Landerer, which is Vilisity Stow's maiden name, court records said.

"I fear there are a lot of potential victims out there that might not be aware that they are victims or that there is something that can be done about it," White said.

Stow is also accused of selling the dogs without required medical paperwork. Pat Callahan of the Pinellas County Animal Services said some of medical paperwork may have been forged.

Futerman said Stow is a responsible breeder, and he provided letters from former clients to show it.

One letter was from Debbie Wood, who adopted a female Maltepoo puppy last December. "I do hope that you are still breeding these beautiful, loving and extremely intelligent puppies," Wood said in the letter Futerman sent by fax to the Times.

According to Florida's Pet Lemon Law, a breeder must provide documentation that a puppy has been seen by a veterinarian and given the proper shots before it can be sold. In addition, in Pinellas County, a bill of sale must accompany the sale of a dog. A copy of the bill of sale is forwarded to Pinellas County Animal Services. The bill of sale allows the county to track the dogs for care and numbers.

"You don't need to take a chance with what you are getting," Callahan said. "Without the paperwork, you have no recourse and you are buying as is. It's like a used car. You must get the paperwork."

Lisa Peterson, a spokeswoman for the American Kennel Club, said Stow registered a litter with the organization in 2001 and three in 2002, but there is no way to determine the breed of pup that was registered. No other litters have been registered by Stow since that time, Peterson said.

In 2005, Peterson said the AKC received a compliant about a dog Stow had sold.

When it comes to determining if a dog is a purebred and has been registered with AKC, Peterson advises buyers to not leave a breeder's house without the AKC papers.

"No papers, no puppies," Peterson said from her office in Manhattan. "A responsible breeder will have your AKC papers for you. The papers will have our embossed AKC seal and an individual application on it."

When a breeder seeks AKC documents, they register the litter by providing documents that both mother and father of the pups are purebred animals. Once that has been verified, the AKC will then send an application back to the breeder for each individual member of the litter. The puppies' new owners would then fill out the application and return it to the AKC.

"There is no excuse for breeders to say they don't have the paperwork," Peterson said. "We turn them over pretty quickly and you can do it online."

Demorris A. Lee can be reached at 445-4174 or [email protected]


----------



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

*Not good*

No that is not the breeder from which we got Bunker. Thank God! I am very concern about taking another puppy from her. Will be bringing him back tomorrow - sooooooooooo sad. I would rather get my money back and that is what I will attempt to do. 

Will keep you posted.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Be strong Carol. I hope they refund your money as well. You will find another "love of your life" I'm confident. Good luck tomorrow


----------



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

*Today is the day*

I am dreading. We are leaving our home at 2 or so. The breeder is a two hour drive. So I should be back home about 7 or so. This is going to be hard. 

Thanks for all your support.

Carol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers and good luck. Maybe she will have some ideas meeting Bunker and you. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol:

You're in all of our thoughts and prayers!

How did it go yesterday???


----------



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

*Bunker is with the breeder*

Yesterday was so sad. We drove over to the breeder - Bunker got car sick. Poor boy. The breeder was wonderful with him and had a good setup for him waiting there. She is going to observe him and work with him and may have him live with her son who does not have a dog at this time and does know the breed and understands the problem. We will see. She will not put him down. I am confident about that. She has other rescues that others would have put down but she will not. It was very difficult to drive away. I got lots of kisses and hugs before we left - stayed about an hour. The drive home was long and sad. Last night at home it was empty in our house. We do have the other little dogs but the loss of Bunker will be felt for a long time. Right now I am not ready for another puppy. The breeder has offered another puppy due the end of this month, but I will think about that long and hard. The pain right now is too great. also scared to have another puppy with problems.

Thanks everyone for the help, support and your experience. There will be another Golden in my life someday.

Carol


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm sorry you are hurting. I can't imagine what you are going through, but hope you will find comfort in knowing you did what is best for Bunker.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol:

You did the best thing for Bunker-though I KNOW it hurts.

You will have another Golden Retriever and God probably has him/her picked out for you already.


----------

